# Pennsylvania Cudweed aka Pennsylvania Everlasting - Safe to eat?



## Jessica Harding (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi Guys, First post here. 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamochaeta_pensylvanica

We have been finding these weeds sprouting up all over our backyard and our desert tort has really developed a liking for them. All other plants in his area we have identified as safe or not for him but these have stumped us. 
_*Gamochaeta pensylvanica*_, called *Pennsylvania cudweed* or *Pennsylvania everlasting*.

Figured I would ask on here to see if anyone knew if these were harmful to torts.

Thanks!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 5, 2018)

My brief review of this plant was fascinating but not conclusive.

It’s a native plant in North America and it seems reasonable to conclude tortoises have been exposed to it and perhaps adapted to it as a safe food. I’ve seen plenty of it in the semi-desert area of California I grew up in; it’s in my own yard right now, closer to the Pacific. 

On the other hand I’ve found a couple of references to it here in the forum that say “Don’t know” and/or “Don’t chance it.”

In other words, I’m not sure.  If someone else doesn’t recognize it right off, it’s one I’d ask lochroma about.

I’m a casual feeder of a hardy Russian and would approach a desert tortoise the same way. They can process things in ways we just don’t understand very well. If your tortoise likes it, I’d let him have at it. But you and other folks might feel very differently.

*There is a Pearly Everlasting plant I’m familiar with, again from my years inland. The Tortoise Table lists the Pearly Everlasting I know as a “feed in moderation.” But it isn’t the same plant.


----------



## Iochroma (Jun 5, 2018)

I checked my references, and I do not find any records of poisoning or toxicity from plants in this genus.


----------



## Jessica Harding (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you guys! We also called our local poison control and they have no record of this plant as harmful. So as you have mentioned conclusions are neural.


----------

